
What's the simplest way to build a website? - alhenaworks
What tech is best suited for a 1 person team trying to build a website these days? The less moving parts, the better. Where&#x27;s the iphone of web development? Is there a simple solution yet, even for a technical solo founder who would rather not manage 1000 different components?
======
asimjalis
Use Firebase.io for the back-end. Use JavaScript or ClojureScript for the
front-end. Use Semantic-UI or Bootstrap for HTML/CSS.

------
Mz
What do you mean by "build a website"?

There are plenty of off the shelf website services. I have done WordPress. I
have done self hosted HTML files with includes files. I currently use BlogSpot
exclusively and like that. But it actually took a bit to understand the degree
to which I can customize it and what all I can do with it. Initially, I
thought the templates worked like the templates in WordPress work. Nope. Not
remotely.

Nothing is without a learning curve of some sort.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Wordpress can be made to do just about anything easily with their vast repo of
plugins. 97Cents.net has super-basic hosting for <$10/year- good for MVP &
development. WP can be migrated without that much effort when you grow into
something with real traffic. There's quite a few decent free themes, & you can
get most any task you get stuck on on Fiverr for <$15.

------
Airspectral
[http://lylconcepts.com/app.php](http://lylconcepts.com/app.php)

[http://pepper-site.com/](http://pepper-site.com/) : Pepper site lets you
creat a website within 2 minutes, really easy to use.

------
Ch_livecodingtv
The simplest to use is HTML/CSS. This video might just help you :)
[https://www.livecoding.tv/video/beginning-a-site-
htmlcss/](https://www.livecoding.tv/video/beginning-a-site-htmlcss/)

------
amac
Wordpress or Squarespace. Both are hosted. Wordpress is especially nice as you
can export and deploy your own self-hosted site with all of your content
later.

------
angersock
It depends _greatly_ on what you want the website to do.

If it's just a simple informational website, weebly is handy.

If you need to do simple e-commerce, check out Shopify.

------
Animats
Wordpress on a Wordpress hosting service, probably.

------
siquick
Squarespace is hard to beat if you want a static site.

------
zorrored
Use weebly.com

